# Buying a piranha what kind? i think RBP



## apex (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry no pic... maybe you guys can guess.. ill have a pic soon though. Buying a P looks like a red belly BUT not as sparkly as the other 3 in another tank my OTHER friend has... This one is kind of dark dunno if it would be a black P though since they are pretty black... this one has color but not as much...

Maybe its sick...

You guys think its a RBP? Or does it sound like something else?(it has red belly)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

-0- chance of finding out ID with such a poor description. Sorry.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

we need pics plz


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Some pics will help :nod: ...!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i post this pic like every week but here ya go. maybe it will help.


----------



## apex (Feb 15, 2004)

ACtually I've already figured it out thanks though I could have used that a few days ago. What was actually confusing me is that my other friend has 4 but they are "Caribes". The RBP I bought looks exactly like Genin's.


----------

